# Oil-cleansing acne prone skin



## _withoutYou (Jun 16, 2007)

i was wondering those who have acne prone skin, if you still use the oil cleansing method?


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 16, 2007)

many people do. In fact, that's a big reason why people use it. A lot of people use castor oil (which cleanses out the pores) and then grapeseed oil (which is said to be great for acne prone skin and it's really light so it doesn't over moisturize your face).


----------



## Kathy (Jun 17, 2007)

Check out this thread.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...eansing+method


----------



## beautynista (Jun 17, 2007)

I use a double cleansing method in the PM, basically...jojoba oil then a gentle cleanser.


----------



## vickih (Jun 17, 2007)

i used too but not anymore

i am now using VIchy Nicroderm.. it is freaking fantastic! totally cleans my skin without leaving anything behind

try it, you won't regret it


----------



## KristieTX (Jun 17, 2007)

I use Lumene Cleansing Oil and love it.


----------



## hellokittysmom (Jun 18, 2007)

I use dhc's oil cleanser and have acne prone skin. the cleanser reacts with water and actually leaves my face kinda dry so it has the opposite effect than you would expect from oil cleansing. I've also tried with other real oils and have had bad reactions to those though unfortunately. I think it just depends on your skin. hth


----------



## claire20a (Jun 18, 2007)

I have oily skin and use Dermalogica's precleanse oil which is fab - it smells lemony and fresh and gets rid of all the grease and gunk before you use your regular cleanser.


----------



## sweetsugar (Jun 19, 2007)

I love the DHC deep cleansing oil the best. Have tried many oil cleansers. I use it to remove my makeup, it doesn't dry out my skin at all in contrary it feels very moisturized and clean!


----------



## Babino (Jun 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *claire20a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have oily skin and use Dermalogica's precleanse oil which is fab - it smells lemony and fresh and gets rid of all the grease and gunk before you use your regular cleanser. I use the same product and I have mild to severe acne....and this stuff gets rid of all the products on my face prior to cleansing.... I totally agree with you!


----------



## Kemper (Jun 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *claire20a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have oily skin and use Dermalogica's precleanse oil which is fab - it smells lemony and fresh and gets rid of all the grease and gunk before you use your regular cleanser. *
My acne-prone, combination, extremely fussy, sensitive AND sensitized skin ADORES Dermalogica! My skin is the fussiest it could possibly be, and Dermalogica, with one LUSH product thrown in, makes up my ENTIRE regime. I can't get enough of it. My skin just can't handle anything else. *


----------



## Christmaself55 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've been using the OCM and I have acne prone skin and I can honestly say that it has helped my skin this past week. I am getting fewer breakouts and I don't have to blot my face that much. It's been really work out for me. I'm using the olive oil and castor oil. The combo is really great but I really want to try the jojoba oil. I saw it at harmons that other day and I'm going to get it on my next pay check. Grapeseed oil is probably my next purchase. I don't think I'm ever going to stop doing the OCM treatment, ever! Seriously any one who hasn't tried it, please do you won't regret it.


----------



## waterlily777 (Sep 11, 2007)

i thought oil and acne prone skin......doesnt get along?


----------

